# do you guys actually believe Melafix works?



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i have heard comments and stories from both sides. i had my first experiecne with it last week when treating some sort of bacterial ulcer wound. i also did the 0.3% salt, raised temp and erythromycin antibiotic treatment too. fish healed nicely and survived but since i did multiple treatments i cant pinpoint the healing to one factor. is this something that works best when doing in addition to other meds or can this work alone??


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

lament configuration said:


> i have heard comments and stories from both sides. i had my first experiecne with it last week when treating some sort of bacterial ulcer wound. i also did the 0.3% salt, raised temp and erythromycin antibiotic treatment too. fish healed nicely and survived but since i did multiple treatments i cant pinpoint the healing to one factor. is this something that works best when doing in addition to other meds or can this work alone??


i have just used melafix for finrot on the piranha it has worked wonders in 4 days, i believe this extract works, salt has always been good for the healing process i have used it to treat cats dogs and fish, seems to work well with warm water, even used salt myself in a bathtub if i have a nasty cut from work. i think melafix warm water and salt are a good combination for fish.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

from what i read the extract is a bacterialcidal agent anyways, wonder why it hasnt been used in human cases.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> from what i read the extract is a bacterialcidal agent anyways, wonder why it hasnt been used in human cases.


melaleuca i think is the plant and has been used for humans!

http://www.rmbarry.com/research/melaleuca_oil.html

No guarantee on authenticity with the web site but it was used for humans!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Any one of those treatments could have been able to treat the bacterial infection on your fish. In cases where you catch it early, doing a bunch of water changes is usually enough to clear it. I've been able to turn around pretty bad looking fish with just water changes and salt alone. I use antibiotics as a last resort when I see that salt and w/c are not helping within the first few days.

I honestly think that if you left out the Melafix or Pimafix, you would still have been successful in your treatment. The Neosporin just helped kick it along.


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

Melafix definately works, both in fw and sw. i've been using it since it hit the shelves and havn't used anything else for wounds, infections etc. works every time.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> i have heard comments and stories from both sides. i had my first experiecne with it last week when treating some sort of bacterial ulcer wound. i also did the 0.3% salt, raised temp and erythromycin antibiotic treatment too. fish healed nicely and survived but since i did multiple treatments i cant pinpoint the healing to one factor. is this something that works best when doing in addition to other meds or can this work alone??


MAN, I think you JINXED me!
I just noticed yesterday my SPilos fins are slighlty feathered and white at the tips....FIn-rot????

He has NEVER had any problem except for the 1st year I had him 4-5 years ago!!

I took out the carbonfilter and did a 20% water change and added 4 tablespoons in a 29 gallon. Then the directed dosage for Melafix...which i bought yesterday b/c I never needed it the past 4 years!

He isnt as overly active as usual and hasn't been eating much the past 4-5 days..He usually KILLS crickets when I throw them in instantly! I havent given him any in a few weeks...after half hour he never touched 1!!!!

I added these floating plants from my old Diamond Terp tank that I had in a ziplock bag....I DIDN'T WASH THEM !









Think I introduced a bacteria or fungus???


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

notaverage said:


> i have heard comments and stories from both sides. i had my first experiecne with it last week when treating some sort of bacterial ulcer wound. i also did the 0.3% salt, raised temp and erythromycin antibiotic treatment too. fish healed nicely and survived but since i did multiple treatments i cant pinpoint the healing to one factor. is this something that works best when doing in addition to other meds or can this work alone??


MAN, I think you JINXED me!
I just noticed yesterday my SPilos fins are slighlty feathered and white at the tips....FIn-rot????

He has NEVER had any problem except for the 1st year I had him 4-5 years ago!!

I took out the carbonfilter and did a 20% water change and added 4 tablespoons in a 29 gallon. Then the directed dosage for Melafix...which i bought yesterday b/c I never needed it the past 4 years!

He isnt as overly active as usual and hasn't been eating much the past 4-5 days..He usually KILLS crickets when I throw them in instantly! I havent given him any in a few weeks...after half hour he never touched 1!!!!

I added these floating plants from my old Diamond Terp tank that I had in a ziplock bag....I DIDN'T WASH THEM !









Think I introduced a bacteria or fungus???
[/quote]
you will see a huge difference in your fish after 3 days and perfection after 1 week of treatment, my piranhas fins are totally recovered, the fish as a whole looks so much better even the cloudy eye has gone


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

jacks said:


> i have heard comments and stories from both sides. i had my first experiecne with it last week when treating some sort of bacterial ulcer wound. i also did the 0.3% salt, raised temp and erythromycin antibiotic treatment too. fish healed nicely and survived but since i did multiple treatments i cant pinpoint the healing to one factor. is this something that works best when doing in addition to other meds or can this work alone??


MAN, I think you JINXED me!
I just noticed yesterday my SPilos fins are slighlty feathered and white at the tips....FIn-rot????

He has NEVER had any problem except for the 1st year I had him 4-5 years ago!!

I took out the carbonfilter and did a 20% water change and added 4 tablespoons in a 29 gallon. Then the directed dosage for Melafix...which i bought yesterday b/c I never needed it the past 4 years!

He isnt as overly active as usual and hasn't been eating much the past 4-5 days..He usually KILLS crickets when I throw them in instantly! I havent given him any in a few weeks...after half hour he never touched 1!!!!

I added these floating plants from my old Diamond Terp tank that I had in a ziplock bag....I DIDN'T WASH THEM !









Think I introduced a bacteria or fungus???
[/quote]
you will see a huge difference in your fish after 3 days and perfection after 1 week of treatment, my piranhas fins are totally recovered, the fish as a whole looks so much better even the cloudy eye has gone
[/quote]

EYE am SO pissed though..Do you see any damage left or does it completely disappear?
His eye is permanently clouded b/c I was busy in college when I first got him and ignorant of caring for him. I didn't take the time to care for him the first year. other then that he looks GREAT..IMO of courses.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

i'm using melafix on a new rhom that i got via mail and its fins were withering away not bad but , i started treatment yesterday, now do i dose everyday for three days or just that one dose, also when do i do a water change?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mobbin said:


> i'm using melafix on a new rhom that i got via mail and its fins were withering away not bad but , i started treatment yesterday, now do i dose everyday for three days or just that one dose, also when do i do a water change?


The directions are on the back of bottle......

Dose daily for 7 days-that means add required amount for 7 days ina row. After 7 day treatment do a 25% water change.
Replace activated carbon to remove meds-Turn on protien skimmer if have one


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think it works fine with salt for less serious proplems, but i wouldnt use it for anything major as i dont think its powerful enough


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> i think it works fine with salt for less serious proplems, but i wouldnt use it for anything major as i dont think its powerful enough


I used it in combo to save my Old Rhom from Aquascape that was trashed.....Needless to say it made one hell of a recovery....

I would say it works very well......Maybe not alone-But certainly when used with other meds as ell....


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> i think it works fine with salt for less serious proplems, but i wouldnt use it for anything major as i dont think its powerful enough


I used it in combo to save my Old Rhom from Aquascape that was trashed.....Needless to say it made one hell of a recovery....

I would say it works very well......Maybe not alone-But certainly when used with other meds as ell....
[/quote]
it says dose 7 days if it has serious damage and 3days for something else


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

mobbin said:


> i think it works fine with salt for less serious proplems, but i wouldnt use it for anything major as i dont think its powerful enough


I used it in combo to save my Old Rhom from Aquascape that was trashed.....Needless to say it made one hell of a recovery....

I would say it works very well......Maybe not alone-But certainly when used with other meds as ell....
[/quote]
it says dose 7 days if it has serious damage and 3days for something else
[/quote]

I believe the something else is when introducing new fish... D'uh is that not your situation.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Feefa said:


> i think it works fine with salt for less serious proplems, but i wouldnt use it for anything major as i dont think its powerful enough


I used it in combo to save my Old Rhom from Aquascape that was trashed.....Needless to say it made one hell of a recovery....

I would say it works very well......Maybe not alone-But certainly when used with other meds as ell....
[/quote]
it says dose 7 days if it has serious damage and 3days for something else
[/quote]

I believe the something else is when introducing new fish... D'uh is that not your situation.
[/quote]
feefa you funny man , yeah i will do it for 5 days


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Def. works great man. i got a 3 inch piraya from aquascape a couple of weeks ago and he thrashed his jaw so bad there was no skin left. All I did was add a little salt and some melafix and it is completely healed now.


----------

